# Wenige FPS in Factorio - Fehlersuche



## chickenwingattack (19. Dezember 2017)

Hallo Leute,

klar mein Rechner mit 8 GB Ram, GTX 770 und Amd 1055T ist keine High Büchse aber nur 16 FPS in Factorio?

Ich werde nicht schlau warum, beim OSD konnte ich keine Probleme feststellen, weder CPU noch GPU laufen am Limit. (siehe Screenshot)

Beschreibung was OSD anzeigt:

GPU Temperatur, GPU Auslastung, Speicher Auslastung, Lüfter Geschwindigkeit

AusnutzungsLimit

Cpu Auslastung 1-6

Vielleicht einer von euch ne Idee?

MfG

Der Henne


----------



## Ion (19. Dezember 2017)

Hast du die 16FPS auch, wenn du testweise mal auf einer neuen Map anfängst?


----------



## chickenwingattack (19. Dezember 2017)

Ich habe ein altes Savegame von mir geladen mit einer deutlich kleineren Base und habe feste 60 FPS. Ich gebe zu die andere Base ist vom Entwickler selbst (soviel Freizeit habe ich dann doch nicht) und importiere das Save game. Ich bin mir sicher, dass die Entwickler leistungsfähigere Rechner haben weil mit 16 FPS will deiner Zocken. Daher war ich mir sicher dass bei all den beweglichen Sachen die CPU am Limit läuft aber was nicht der Fall ist. Komische Sache kann nicht nachvollziehen wo der Flaschenhals ist.


----------



## TheOnLY (19. Dezember 2017)

Da könnte die Speicherbandbreite der limitierende Faktor sein. 
Probier mal die neue Beta (latest experimental).
Bis auf in der aktuellen Beta werden alle Items auf Belts einzeln bewegt, das benötigt nicht unbedingt viel Rechenleistung, da es doch recht einfache Berechnungen sind, aber viel Bandbreite weil die neue Position für jedes Item einzeln in den Speicher geschrieben werden muss.
In der aktuellen Beta werden Items von der Engine zu Gruppen zusammengefasst und bewegt. Die Entwickler sprechen hier von einer Performanceverbessserung Faktor ~5.

Edit: nvm das ist schon in 0.15 eingebaut worden. Hab länger nicht mehr gespielt und war nicht mehr auf stand


----------



## Ion (19. Dezember 2017)

chickenwingattack schrieb:


> Ich habe ein altes Savegame von mir geladen mit einer deutlich kleineren Base und habe feste 60 FPS. Ich gebe zu die andere Base ist vom Entwickler selbst (soviel Freizeit habe ich dann doch nicht) und importiere das Save game. Ich bin mir sicher, dass die Entwickler leistungsfähigere Rechner haben weil mit 16 FPS will deiner Zocken. Daher war ich mir sicher dass bei all den beweglichen Sachen die CPU am Limit läuft aber was nicht der Fall ist. Komische Sache kann nicht nachvollziehen wo der Flaschenhals ist.



Na das klingt für mich doch durchaus nach einem CPU Limit. Schau mal wie alt deine CPU schon ist.


----------



## chickenwingattack (20. Dezember 2017)

Ion schrieb:


> Na das klingt für mich doch durchaus nach einem CPU Limit. Schau mal wie alt deine CPU schon ist.



Ich mir sicher dass es an der CPU liegt wenn aber kein Kern bei 100% ist wo liegt dann die Limitierung? Das ist das was ich gerne wissen möchte, kann hier Cache etc einen Einfluss haben? Vllt überwache ich die falschen Parameter.


----------



## amdahl (20. Dezember 2017)

Mysteriös.
Wie wäre es mit folgendem Test: takte mal die CPU runter, z.B. bis auf die halbe Taktfrequenz. Wenn sich dann die Framerate halbiert ist der Übeltäter gefunden.
Wenn nicht: welchen RAM hast du denn genau und wie ist der bestückt?


----------



## HisN (20. Dezember 2017)

chickenwingattack schrieb:


> Ich mir sicher dass es an der CPU liegt wenn aber kein Kern bei 100% ist wo liegt dann die Limitierung? Das ist das was ich gerne wissen möchte, kann hier Cache etc einen Einfluss haben? Vllt überwache ich die falschen Parameter.



Das irgendwas bei 100% sein muss. Das ist 2005 gestorben.
Wenn Du einen Dualcore hast und ein Programm das nur einen Kern nutzt, dann laufen beide Kerne auf 50% und es ist ein wundervolles CPU Limit.
Nennt sich Multitasking.
Der Windows Sheduler schiebt die Tasks über die Kerne. Und es kommt nicht bei den Usern an.

Drei Bilder zum verdeutlichen.
Ich ziehe am Takt. Die FPS gehen mit. Limit bestätigt. Nix in der CPU auf 100%



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich starte Prime mit einem Worker. Was will man da bei 16 Kernen noch sehen?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und warum könnt ihr dem Umkehrschluss nicht ziehen? Graka voll ausgelastet: Graka Limit. Das ist allen klar. Umkehrschluss? CPU Limit, VRam oder RAM voll, oder ein Limiter wie vsync. Mehr bleibt doch in der Regel gar nicht übrig 

Taktet Deine CPU aus?


----------



## Körschgen (20. Dezember 2017)

Wann das Spiel nur einen Kern nutzt, dann bist du schon dicke im CPU Limit (das Betriebssystem lwgt die Last evtl auf andere Kerne um, das Spiel kann dadurch dennoch nicht mehr nutzen)

Edit: 

Da hatte ich den Tab wohl etwas länger auf...

HisN war schneller und ausführlicher...


----------



## chickenwingattack (20. Dezember 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> Das irgendwas bei 100% sein muss. Das ist 2005 gestorben.
> Wenn Du einen Dualcore hast und ein Programm das nur einen Kern nutzt, dann laufen beide Kerne auf 50% und es ist ein wundervolles CPU Limit.
> Nennt sich Multitasking.
> Der Windows Sheduler schiebt die Tasks über die Kerne. Und es kommt nicht bei den Usern an.
> ...




Tja so siehts wohl leider aus, ich habe einen Selbstversuch unternommen und Factorio im Task Manager manuell CPU Kerne zugewiesen. 1 Kern -> 100% bei einem, 2 Kerne -> 100% bei 2 Kernen, ab 3 Verteilung .  Ebenso ab 3 Kerne auch kein FPS Anstieg mehr. ein Spiel das auf 2 Kerne ausgelegt ist? Oh Mann egal. Etwas muss die Dose noch durchhalten dann kommt was neues. Der Umkehrschluss ist auch ein guter Punkt


----------



## HisN (20. Dezember 2017)

Guter Gegentest.
Den muss ich mir merken


----------



## chickenwingattack (21. Dezember 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> Guter Gegentest.
> Den muss ich mir merken



Hey super ich habe was über Multitasking gelernt und du ne Testmethode 

und ich weiß dass meine CPU lahmt 

Thema erledigt, danke an alle


----------



## Pikus (21. Dezember 2017)

Hast du mal versucht den 1055T etwas hochzutakten? Einen offenen Multi hat er ja, und der Mugen 2 sollte die 3,2GHz auch möglich machen.


----------



## chickenwingattack (23. Dezember 2017)

Pikus schrieb:


> Hast du mal versucht den 1055T etwas hochzutakten? Einen offenen Multi hat er ja, und der Mugen 2 sollte die 3,2GHz auch möglich machen.



Ähm nein ehrlich gesagt noch nie versucht aber bei dem "Wert" der Hardware und den Performance Problemen wäre es doch eine Gute Idee sich nach den Feiertagen einzulesen


----------

